
Vaccine-Derived Poliovirus Outbreaks - throwawaybutwhy
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32324719/
======
throwawaybutwhy
See also: UN says new polio outbreak in Sudan caused by oral vaccine
(Associated Press).

[0]:
[https://apnews.com/619efb65b9eeec5650f011b960a152e9](https://apnews.com/619efb65b9eeec5650f011b960a152e9)

